# is firm belly normal after c-section?



## proudmama4 (Jan 20, 2010)

W/ my 1st vaginal delivery, after birth my belly was loose and jiggly. A week after my c-section, my belly is not. It has form to it...I look 4/5 months pregnant now. I carried twins to 38 weeks, but my fundal height was only 39.

Is a firmer belly normal w/ a c/s?


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

A firm belly is not what I got after my c-section. It's been 21 months and I still have a loose, jiggly "pooch" though it is slowly, ever so slowly shrinking in size.

But I measured big and had a lot of stretch marks all over my belly. Plus I didn't have a perfectly flat & smooth belly before I got pregnant.

I don't think there's anything about c-section that would dictate a particular kind of belly afterwards (other than a scarred one). Maybe others have other experiences/insights?


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

I've never had a firm belly after any birth, but especially not after my c/s's. It was jiggly for a long time after.


----------



## Meg08 (Aug 13, 2008)

I had a very firm belly after my section. Hard as a rock and just as big as when I was pregnant. I can't remember how long it lasted. I was told it was because the intestines are disrupted during the surgery. I'm still having problems with digestional health. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Firm? Not in my experience. My belly, 3 months out, is still pretty jiggly and definitely hanging lower than it was before.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

hmm...I have an awesomely ugly jiggly "pooch" (although it's not as grotesque as it used to be, as the surgeon excised some of the tissue when she did my last section). However, I also have what I think you may be talking about, OP.

Check out Julie Tupler's "How to Lose your Mummy Tummy", or just look at her website:

http://www.maternalfitness.com/

See if anything there sounds familiar. It sounds to me as though you're probably noticing a diastasis. I've looked about 6-7 months pregnant ever since I had dd2.


----------



## Meg08 (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought OP was referring to the few days immediately following the csection. I can't remember if mine lasted a few days or a few weeks. I was back in my pre-prego jeans in 3 weeks, so it was definitely less than that.

Thanks for the reminder, Storm Bride. I wonder if my diastasis contributed to that initial discomfort/hard abdomen. The hospital told me it was normal, but I've heard so many women claim to not have that problem. I'm still working on mine. The great number of people asking me if I'm pregnant should be incentive!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh - I missed that she was still in the first few days post-partume.









I'm not sure what it would be. I never had a firm abdomen post-op that I can remember.


----------



## proudmama4 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks all, sounds like some have experienced it too. My OB is still claiming gas/digestive disturbance and over extended uterus.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *proudmama4* 
thanks all, sounds like some have experienced it too. My OB is still claiming gas/digestive disturbance and over extended uterus.

Yeah...and _my_ doctor told me that all the trouble I was having with gas after one of my sections (third, I think) was because I was eating too many carbs (I wasn't - and my diet was almost exactly the same as it had been during my pregnancy), and "nothing to do with the c-section".

Ugh.


----------

